# Crankbrothers E-MTB Wheels



## gcrawford316 (Nov 17, 2008)

I just received my new Giant Trance E+Pro and was thinking about getting some new wheels. I saw that Crankbrothers makes a set but I cant find any reviews. Does anyone have a report on these wheels? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

The only Hubs I’d trust for high torque use is DT Swiss 350/240, get a set built with good aluminum rims.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

Based on my history with cB wheels....you’d be a fool to spend the money.


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

So here's the thing about hubs, there are good designs and then there are the rest.

Pawl hubs are very common, some are better than others, but taken as a whole they have a faulty design. I would avoid pawl hubs if you can, which is hard to do with a complete bike as most bikes are specd with pawl hubs cuz they're common and inexpensive.

If you're going to build a new set of wheels, the best hubs are DT Swiss 240/350, Chris King, and Onyx. The DT are the best buy, reliable, strong, less expensive, and easy to maintain. Onyx are the bomb, but they're heavy and $$$, CK are expensive and durable.

Rims are rims, not sure I'd blow the cash on carbon. Aluminum is less expensive, not heavy, and easy to fix. For a custom build, expect to pay $100-150 per rim, spokes $100, plus build $100-150, rim strips and valves, tires if you need them. Honestly, there is nothing wrong with good used wheels, though I'd avoid carbon as they will not be under warranty with a second owner. Pinkbike has tons of wheels for sale.

Not trying to razz you, but wheels are so expensive and a very integral part of a bike, I kinda question why someone would buy a bike with plans to upgrade wheels.

Look for bikes that are specd with good hubs before you pull the trigger. Pivot, Fezzari.

For good custom wheels at a fair price, contact Mike Curiak and lacemine29.


----------

